# lidl sneaky price rises



## joe sod (20 Dec 2019)

lidl are still cheap for alot products but they are now not that much different from other supermarkets. Lately they have been sneakily raising prices and reducing weights on products like cheese so a double whammy, for example a 400g block of cheese went from 2euro to 2.30 euro and they also reduced the weight from 400g to 350g. It is very sneaky because they are gambling that people dont notice, the price slip still says 400g but the pack is actually 350g. I think this is their strategy once they have people hooked they slowly and sneakily jack up the prices.
I noticed the same thing with a multi seed loaf they bake in their bakery, it was delicous and priced at 2euros then quickly it went to 2.29 then 2.49 and now 2.69 which is actually a bit expensive. However it was very popular but now they seem to have changed the ingredients as it is no longer that nice. I stopped buying it.
 So beware of these strategies
I think Tesco are alot better and cheaper for many items now especially fruit and veg


----------



## mathepac (20 Dec 2019)

All supermarkets are obliged to communicate prices prominently and correctly.  This includes displaying the price per kg for lines sold by weight. Go back to the shop with your receipt and check the shelf labelling.

If as you say the package contents is at variance with the price per kilo, tell them to make the appropriate price adjustment. The usual exercise here is to say that the till print-out is wrong. If that's the case tell them to fix the print-out.

For stuff I buy regularly I make a point of photographing the price labels on shelves and doing a price comparison.

Supermarkets and food manufacturers are equally culpable in not giving customers a fair shake (I mean making random pricing mistakes for which they are abjectly sorry!). The most famous of these is the instant coffee maker who reduced their 200g jar to 180g and then to 160g. To make sure no-one noticed the difference from theirs and other jars on the same shelf. they reduced the jar size and increased the height of the plastic lid.

If you feel you are suffering from "random pricing mistakes", tell them you've noticed and suggest they take more care.


----------



## odyssey06 (20 Dec 2019)

I would prefer if they put the price up a bit or reduce the size rather than mess about with the ingredients \ product composition.
I hate it when ALDI \ LIDL keep the same 'name' like McGraths tea, or Floralys tissues - but the product totally changes, even if it's the same price. It's pot luck whether the new product will be any use.

But there's no excuse for the sticker having wrong quantity on it.


----------



## noproblem (20 Dec 2019)

Well spotted Joe Sod. I've got a lot of Dunnes Stores vouchers in the post and am using them but one has to be so alert and aware of prices. Dunnes are actually fairly expensive on a lot of product and you have to be alert to pricing and only get what's well priced or the discount they give with the €10 off and €25 off will only match others and save you nothing at all. I do agree that Tesco seem to have the best choice and pricing at the moment on most of the products but shoppers need to have their homework done before going out for a big shop.


----------



## TrundleAlong (20 Dec 2019)

I think Dunnes Stores are very expensive. Items that are 49c elsewhere are two for €3 in Dunnes.   I use their €10 off coupons but only purchase where there is a genuine bargain.  Otherwise the €10 off, disappears very quickly.


----------



## joe sod (20 Dec 2019)

odyssey06 said:


> I hate it when ALDI \ LIDL keep the same 'name' like McGraths tea, or Floralys tissues - but the product totally changes


 yes that happens alot, obviously they don't look after their own "brands" like the big brands do, you would never see unilever or nestle interfering with the quality or taste of a product but they have been guilty of reducing the size and weight while leaving the price the same.
Maybe thats the reason why tesco back in the day had unbranded own brand products, therefore they were not doing anything wrong by changing the product inside the wrapper. Its a completely different thing to invent a brand like "McGraths" and then change the product inside the wrapper without informing the consumer, thats just sneaky.


----------



## odyssey06 (20 Dec 2019)

joe sod said:


> yes that happens alot, obviously they don't look after their own "brands" like the big brands do, you would never see unilever or nestle interfering with the quality or taste of a product but they have been guilty of reducing the size and weight while leaving the price the same.
> Maybe thats the reason why tesco back in the day had unbranded own brand products, therefore they were not doing anything wrong by changing the product inside the wrapper. Its a completely different thing to invent a brand like "McGraths" and then change the product inside the wrapper without informing the consumer, thats just sneaky.



I agree with you there on the difference between "Tesco own brand" v "McGraths". If it's just an own brand then you don't get too attached.
But on the Nestle front, they've been putting soy into everything


----------

